# [Kernel] Carga de modulos (Solucionado)

## sag

Estoy intentando cargar el modulo dme1737 para ver los sensores del placa base, lo he cargado en /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 de la siguiente manera dme1737 probe_all_addr=1 como se puede leer en la documentación del kernel  para mi placa VIA EPIA SN18000,  y despues he ejecutando update-modules

Pero como se puede ver el el dmesg  aparece como si cargase dos veces el mismo drivers una lo hace al ejecutarse el I2C-CORE y otro segunda lo que puesto yo, creo que el problema es que se intenta cargar dos veces, la primera vez se carga sin parámetros y al intentar cargalo yo con ellos falla porque ya se había cargado

No se que hacer para solucionarlo, se os ocurre algo.

Documentación del kernel

```

Module Parameters

-----------------

* force_start: bool     Enables the monitoring of voltage, fan and temp inputs

                        and PWM output control functions. Using this parameter

                        shouldn't be required since the BIOS usually takes care

                        of this.

* probe_all_addr: bool  Include non-standard LPC addresses 0x162e and 0x164e

                        when probing for ISA devices. This is required for the

                        following boards:

                        - VIA EPIA SN18000

```

Log dmesg

```

[   12.027420] mount used greatest stack depth: 6024 bytes left

[   12.396758] i2c-core: driver [dme1737] registered

[   12.396781] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x2c

[   12.396824] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (pre): STS=42 CNT=15 CMD=00 ADD=58 DAT=0f,00

[   12.396840] i2c i2c-3: SMBus busy (0x42). Resetting...

[   12.401610] i2c i2c-3: No response

[   12.401650] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (post): STS=00 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=58 DAT=0f,00

[   12.401668] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x2d

[   12.401710] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (pre): STS=40 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5a DAT=0f,00

[   12.403027] i2c i2c-3: No response

[   12.403062] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (post): STS=00 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5a DAT=0f,00

[   12.403077] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x2e

[   12.403115] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (pre): STS=40 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5c DAT=0f,00

[   12.405029] i2c i2c-3: No response

[   12.405065] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (post): STS=00 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5c DAT=0f,00

[   12.405194] ACPI: resource dme1737 [io  0x0a70-0x0a71] conflicts with ACPI region RNTR [??? 0x00000a00-0x00000a7f flags 0x52]

[   12.405208] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[   12.405291] i2c-core: driver [dme1737] unregistered

```

Ejecucion update-modules

```

 update-modules -f -v

 * Updating modules.conf ...                                                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * Updating modules.dep ...                                                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Ran: depmod -b '/' -a -F ./lib/modules/2.6.37-gentoo-r4/build/System.map 2.6.37-gentoo-r4

 * Updating modprobe.conf by hand ...                                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

```

Last edited by sag on Fri May 13, 2011 10:15 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## esteban_conde

para que un módulo no se cargue hasta que tu quieras debes ponerlo en /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist en el archivo hay ejemplos de como hacerlo.

El sistema balcklist es valido solo si el modulo no es dependencia de otro que no este blacklistado.

----------

## sag

Lo primero gracias por responder esteban_conde

He estado intentando cargar el modula a mana pero ahora me da un conflicto

¿Existe alguna forma de saber con quie se esta pegando a la hora de cargar el modulo.?

```

[  757.345493] i2c-core: driver [dme1737] registered

[  757.345506] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x2c

[  757.345537] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (pre): STS=40 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=58 DAT=00,00

[  757.347042] i2c i2c-3: No response

[  757.347072] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (post): STS=00 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=58 DAT=00,00

[  757.347081] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x2d

[  757.347112] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (pre): STS=40 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5a DAT=00,00

[  757.349019] i2c i2c-3: No response

[  757.349046] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (post): STS=00 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5a DAT=00,00

[  757.349053] i2c i2c-3: found normal entry for adapter 3, addr 0x2e

[  757.349081] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (pre): STS=40 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5c DAT=00,00

[  757.351018] i2c i2c-3: No response

[  757.351045] i2c i2c-3: Transaction (post): STS=00 CNT=00 CMD=00 ADD=5c DAT=00,00

[  757.351132] ACPI: resource dme1737 [io  0x0a70-0x0a71] conflicts with ACPI region RNTR [??? 0x00000a00-0x00000a7f flags 0x52]

[  757.351139] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

```

----------

## esteban_conde

Prueba a ver si lshal |grep  dme1737 arroja algun resultado y lo pegas en un post.

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~ $ lshal |grep w83627hf
> 
> udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_w83627hf_656'
> 
>   info.linux.driver = 'w83627hf'  (string)
> ...

 

es que hace seis o siete años que tengo este ordenador y ya se que se llama asi el modulo pero no recuerdo como obtuve la informacion del modulo la primera vez, lo digo por que es muy probable que estes cargando el módulo equivocado.

----------

## sag

con lshal |grep dme1737 no sale nada, pero te pego el lshal completo

**************************************************

Dumping 110 device(s) from the Global Device List:

-------------------------------------------------

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'

  info.addons = {'hald-addon-cpufreq', 'hald-addon-acpi'} (string list)

  info.callouts.add = {'hal-storage-cleanup-all-mountpoints'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'cpufreq_control'} (string list)

  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement', 'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.CPUFreq'} (string list)

  info.product = 'Computer'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'unknown'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_argnames = {'num_seconds_to_sleep', 'num_seconds_to_sleep', '', '', '', 'enable_power_save'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-power-suspend', 'hal-system-power-suspend-hybrid', 'hal-system-power-hibernate', 'hal-system-power-shutdown', 'hal-system-power-reboot', 'hal-system-power-set-power-save'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_names = {'Suspend', 'SuspendHybrid', 'Hibernate', 'Shutdown', 'Reboot', 'SetPowerSave'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.SystemPowerManagement.method_signatures = {'i', 'i', '', '', '', 'b'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.version = '0.5.14'  (string)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.major = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.micro = 14  (0xe)  (int)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.version.minor = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  power_management.acpi.linux.version = '20101013'  (string)

  power_management.can_hibernate = false  (bool)

  power_management.can_suspend = false  (bool)

  power_management.can_suspend_hybrid = false  (bool)

  power_management.is_powersave_set = false  (bool)

  power_management.quirk.dpms_on = true  (bool)

  power_management.quirk.dpms_suspend = true  (bool)

  power_management.quirk.vbe_post = true  (bool)

  power_management.quirk.vbemode_restore = true  (bool)

  power_management.quirk.vbestate_restore = true  (bool)

  power_management.quirk.vga_mode_3 = true  (bool)

  power_management.type = 'acpi'  (string)

  system.board.product = 'To be filled by O.E.M.'  (string)

  system.board.serial = 'To be filled by O.E.M.'  (string)

  system.board.vendor = 'To be filled by O.E.M.'  (string)

  system.board.version = 'To be filled by O.E.M.'  (string)

  system.chassis.manufacturer = 'To Be Filled By O.E.M.'  (string)

  system.chassis.type = 'Desktop'  (string)

  system.firmware.release_date = '02/27/2008'  (string)

  system.firmware.vendor = 'American Megatrends Inc.'  (string)

  system.firmware.version = '080014'  (string)

  system.formfactor = 'desktop'  (string)

  system.hardware.primary_video.product = 13169  (0x3371)  (int)

  system.hardware.primary_video.vendor = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

  system.hardware.product = 'To Be Filled By O.E.M.'  (string)

  system.hardware.serial = 'To Be Filled By O.E.M.'  (string)

  system.hardware.uuid = '00020003-0004-0005-0006-000700080009'  (string)

  system.hardware.vendor = 'To Be Filled By O.E.M.'  (string)

  system.hardware.version = 'To Be Filled By O.E.M.'  (string)

  system.kernel.machine = 'i686'  (string)

  system.kernel.name = 'Linux'  (string)

  system.kernel.version = '2.6.37-gentoo-r4'  (string)

  system.kernel.version.major = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  system.kernel.version.micro = 37  (0x25)  (int)

  system.kernel.version.minor = 6  (0x6)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'

  info.capabilities = {'processor'} (string list)

  info.category = 'processor'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Unknown Processor'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/acpi_CPU0'  (string)

  linux.acpi_path = '/proc/acpi/processor/CPU0'  (string)

  linux.acpi_type = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  linux.hotplug_type = 4  (0x4)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'

  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)

  alsa.type = 'timer'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)

  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'ALSA Timer Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_timer'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/timer'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/timer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'

  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)

  info.category = 'oss'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer_0'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer2'  (string)

  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer2'  (string)

  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'

  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)

  info.category = 'oss'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'OSS Sequencer Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_oss_sequencer'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/sequencer'  (string)

  oss.device_file = '/dev/sequencer'  (string)

  oss.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'

  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)

  alsa.type = 'sequencer'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)

  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'ALSA Sequencer Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_alsa_sequencer'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/seq'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/sound/seq'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_00_00_00_0'

  info.capabilities = {'net'} (string list)

  info.category = 'net'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_00_00_00_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/tunl0'  (string)

  net.address = '00:00:00:00'  (string)

  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 768  (0x300)  (int)

  net.interface = 'tunl0'  (string)

  net.linux.ifindex = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_00_00_00'

  info.capabilities = {'net'} (string list)

  info.category = 'net'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_00_00_00'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/sit0'  (string)

  net.address = '00:00:00:00'  (string)

  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 776  (0x308)  (int)

  net.interface = 'sit0'  (string)

  net.linux.ifindex = 5  (0x5)  (int)

  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'

  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.loopback'} (string list)

  info.category = 'net.loopback'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Loopback device Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_computer_loopback'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/virtual/net/lo'  (string)

  net.address = '00:00:00:00:00:00'  (string)

  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 772  (0x304)  (int)

  net.interface = 'lo'  (string)

  net.linux.ifindex = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'

  button.has_state = false  (bool)

  button.type = 'sleep'  (string)

  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Sleep Button'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_1'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)

  input.product = 'Sleep Button'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.layout = 'us'  (string)

  input.xkb.model = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)

  input.xkb.variant = ''  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input0/event0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'

  button.has_state = false  (bool)

  button.type = 'power'  (string)

  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Power Button'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input_0'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)

  input.product = 'Power Button'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.layout = 'us'  (string)

  input.xkb.model = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)

  input.xkb.variant = ''  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event1'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1/event1'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'

  button.has_state = false  (bool)

  button.type = 'power'  (string)

  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'button', 'input.keys'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Power Button'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer_logicaldev_input'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)

  input.product = 'Power Button'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.layout = 'us'  (string)

  input.xkb.model = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)

  input.xkb.variant = ''  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event2'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2/event2'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a08'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'PnP Device (PNP0a08)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a08'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0d'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0a08'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'

  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'System Board'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c01'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0c'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'System Board'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0c01'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_2'

  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_2'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0b'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0c02'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_1'

  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_1'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:0a'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0c02'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_0'

  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:09'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0c02'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02'

  info.linux.driver = 'system'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c02'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:08'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'General ID for reserving resources required by PnP motherboard registers. (Not device specific.)'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0c02'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501_0'

  info.linux.driver = 'serial'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = '16550A-compatible COM port'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07'  (string)

  pnp.description = '16550A-compatible COM port'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0501'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501_0_serial_platform_1'

  info.capabilities = {'serial'} (string list)

  info.category = 'serial'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501_0'  (string)

  info.product = '16550A-compatible COM port'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'tty'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501_0_serial_platform_1'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/ttyS1'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'tty'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:07/tty/ttyS1'  (string)

  serial.device = '/dev/ttyS1'  (string)

  serial.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501_0'  (string)

  serial.port = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  serial.type = 'platform'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501'

  info.linux.driver = 'serial'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = '16550A-compatible COM port'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:06'  (string)

  pnp.description = '16550A-compatible COM port'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0501'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501_serial_platform_0'

  info.capabilities = {'serial'} (string list)

  info.category = 'serial'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501'  (string)

  info.product = '16550A-compatible COM port'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'tty'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501_serial_platform_0'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/ttyS0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'tty'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:06/tty/ttyS0'  (string)

  serial.device = '/dev/ttyS0'  (string)

  serial.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0501'  (string)

  serial.port = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  serial.type = 'platform'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0c04'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:05'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'Math Coprocessor'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0c04'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0800'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:04'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'AT-style speaker sound'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0800'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0303'

  info.linux.driver = 'i8042 kbd'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'IBM Enhanced (101/102-key, PS/2 mouse support)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0303'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:03'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'IBM Enhanced (101/102-key, PS/2 mouse support)'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0303'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'

  info.linux.driver = 'rtc_cmos'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0b00'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:02'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'AT Real-Time Clock'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0b00'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0200'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:01'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'AT DMA Controller'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0200'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'PCI Bus'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pnp_PNP0a03'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pnp'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pnp0/00:00'  (string)

  pnp.description = 'PCI Bus'  (string)

  pnp.id = 'PNP0a03'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_via_cputemp_0'

  info.linux.driver = 'via_cputemp'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Platform Device (via_cputemp.0)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_via_cputemp_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/via_cputemp.0'  (string)

  platform.id = 'via_cputemp.0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'

  info.linux.driver = 'serial8250'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Platform Device (serial8250)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_serial8250'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/serial8250'  (string)

  platform.id = 'serial8250'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Platform Device (pcspkr)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_pcspkr'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/pcspkr'  (string)

  platform.id = 'pcspkr'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'

  info.linux.driver = 'i8042'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'Platform Device (i8042)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'platform'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042'  (string)

  platform.id = 'i8042'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'

  info.linux.driver = 'atkbd'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042'  (string)

  info.product = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'serio'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0'  (string)

  serio.description = 'i8042 KBD port'  (string)

  serio.id = 'serio0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'

  info.addons.singleton = {'hald-addon-input'} (string list)

  info.capabilities = {'input', 'input.keyboard', 'input.keypad', 'input.keys', 'button'} (string list)

  info.category = 'input'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)

  info.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port_logicaldev_input'  (string)

  input.device = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)

  input.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/platform_i8042_i8042_KBD_port'  (string)

  input.product = 'AT Translated Set 2 keyboard'  (string)

  input.x11_driver = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.layout = 'us'  (string)

  input.xkb.model = 'evdev'  (string)

  input.xkb.rules = 'base'  (string)

  input.xkb.variant = ''  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/input/event3'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'input'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3/event3'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288'

  info.linux.driver = 'HDA Intel'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller)'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller)'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 12936  (0x3288)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 12936  (0x3288)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'

  info.capabilities = {'sound'} (string list)

  info.category = 'sound'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288'  (string)

  info.product = 'HDA VIA VT82xx Sound Card'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0/sound/card0'  (string)

  sound.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  sound.card_id = 'HDA VIA VT82xx'  (string)

  sound.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'

  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  alsa.card_id = 'HDA VIA VT82xx'  (string)

  alsa.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)

  alsa.device_id = 'VT1708 Digital'  (string)

  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)

  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)

  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT1708 Digital ALSA Playback Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_1'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D1p'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D1p'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'

  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  alsa.card_id = 'HDA VIA VT82xx'  (string)

  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)

  alsa.device_id = 'VT1708 Analog'  (string)

  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)

  alsa.type = 'playback'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)

  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT1708 Analog ALSA Playback Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_alsa_playback_0'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0p'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D0p'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'

  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  alsa.card_id = 'HDA VIA VT82xx'  (string)

  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)

  alsa.device_id = 'VT1708 Analog'  (string)

  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  alsa.pcm_class = 'generic'  (string)

  alsa.type = 'capture'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)

  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT1708 Analog ALSA Capture Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_alsa_capture_0'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/pcmC0D0c'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0/sound/card0/pcmC0D0c'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'

  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)

  info.category = 'oss'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT1708 Analog OSS Control Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_oss_mixer__1'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0/sound/card0/mixer'  (string)

  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  oss.card_id = 'HDA VIA VT82xx'  (string)

  oss.device_file = '/dev/mixer'  (string)

  oss.device_id = 'VT1708 Analog'  (string)

  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  oss.type = 'mixer'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_alsa_hw_specific_0'

  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  alsa.card_id = 'HDA VIA VT82xx'  (string)

  alsa.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/hwC0D0'  (string)

  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  alsa.type = 'hw_specific'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)

  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  info.product = 'HDA VIA VT82xx ALSA hardware specific Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_alsa_hw_specific_0'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/hwC0D0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0/sound/card0/hwC0D0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'

  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)

  info.category = 'oss'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT1708 Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0_0'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0/sound/card0/dsp'  (string)

  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  oss.card_id = 'HDA VIA VT82xx'  (string)

  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  oss.device_file = '/dev/dsp'  (string)

  oss.device_id = 'VT1708 Analog'  (string)

  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'

  alsa.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  alsa.card_id = 'HDA VIA VT82xx'  (string)

  alsa.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)

  alsa.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  alsa.type = 'control'  (string)

  info.capabilities = {'alsa'} (string list)

  info.category = 'alsa'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  info.product = 'HDA VIA VT82xx ALSA Control Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_alsa_control__1'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/snd/controlC0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0/sound/card0/controlC0'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'

  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)

  info.category = 'oss'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT1708 Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_0'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0/sound/card0/audio'  (string)

  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  oss.card_id = 'HDA VIA VT82xx'  (string)

  oss.device = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  oss.device_file = '/dev/audio'  (string)

  oss.device_id = 'VT1708 Analog'  (string)

  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'

  info.capabilities = {'oss'} (string list)

  info.category = 'oss'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT1708 Analog OSS PCM Device'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0_oss_pcm_1'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'sound'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:01.0/sound/card0/adsp'  (string)

  oss.card = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  oss.card_id = 'HDA VIA VT82xx'  (string)

  oss.device = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  oss.device_file = '/dev/adsp'  (string)

  oss.device_id = 'VT1708 Analog'  (string)

  oss.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3288_sound_card_0'  (string)

  oss.type = 'pcm'  (string)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_287d'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT8251 PCIE Root Port'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_287d'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:00.1'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:00.1'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT8251 PCIE Root Port'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 10365  (0x287d)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_287c'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT8251 PCIE Root Port'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_287c'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:00.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:80/0000:80:00.0'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT8251 PCIE Root Port'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 10364  (0x287c)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_287b'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT8251 Host Bridge'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_287b'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:13.0'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT8251 Host Bridge'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 10363  (0x287b)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3065'

  info.linux.driver = 'via-rhine'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT6102 [Rhine-II]'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3065'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT6102 [Rhine-II]'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 12389  (0x3065)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product = 'VT6102 [Rhine II] Embeded Ethernet Controller on VT8235'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 258  (0x102)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_40_63_f6_43_7a'

  info.capabilities = {'net', 'net.80203', 'wake_on_lan'} (string list)

  info.category = 'net.80203'  (string)

  info.interfaces = {'org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan'} (string list)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3065'  (string)

  info.product = 'Networking Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/net_00_40_63_f6_43_7a'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'net'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/net/eth0'  (string)

  net.80203.mac_address = 276554990458  (0x4063f6437a)  (uint64)

  net.address = '00:40:63:f6:43:7a'  (string)

  net.arp_proto_hw_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  net.interface = 'eth0'  (string)

  net.linux.ifindex = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  net.originating_device = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3065'  (string)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_argnames = {'', '', 'enable'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_execpaths = {'hal-system-wol-supported', 'hal-system-wol-enabled', 'hal-system-wol-enable'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_names = {'GetSupported', 'GetEnabled', 'SetEnabled'} (string list)

  org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.WakeOnLan.method_signatures = {'', '', 'b'} (string list)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_287e'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_287e'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.7'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.7'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT8251 Ultra VLINK Controller'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 10366  (0x287e)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 10366  (0x287e)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3287'

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT8251 PCI to ISA Bridge'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3287'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:11.0'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT8251 PCI to ISA Bridge'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 12935  (0x3287)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 12935  (0x3287)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3104'

  info.linux.driver = 'ehci_hcd'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB 2.0'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3104'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 32  (0x20)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4'  (string)

  pci.product = 'USB 2.0'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 12548  (0x3104)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 12548  (0x3104)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_10_4'

  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3104'  (string)

  info.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_10_4'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/001/001'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1'  (string)

  usb_device.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1'  (string)

  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  usb_device.product = '2.0 root hub'  (string)

  usb_device.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:10.4'  (string)

  usb_device.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)

  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb_device.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_10_4_if0'

  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_10_4'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_2_0000_00_10_4_if0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.bus_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.4/usb1/1-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 6  (0x6)  (int)

  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  usb.product_id = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb.serial = '0000:00:10.4'  (string)

  usb.speed = 480.0 (480) (double)

  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb.version = 2.0 (2) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3038_1'

  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3038_1'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 12344  (0x3038)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 12344  (0x3038)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_2'

  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3038_1'  (string)

  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_2'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/004/001'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4'  (string)

  usb_device.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4'  (string)

  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)

  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:10.2'  (string)

  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)

  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_2_if0'

  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_2'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_2_if0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.bus_number = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.2/usb4/4-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.serial = '0000:00:10.2'  (string)

  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)

  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3038_0'

  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3038_0'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 12344  (0x3038)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 12344  (0x3038)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_1'

  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3038_0'  (string)

  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_1'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/003/001'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3'  (string)

  usb_device.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3'  (string)

  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)

  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:10.1'  (string)

  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)

  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_1_if0'

  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_1'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_1_if0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.bus_number = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.1/usb3/3-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.serial = '0000:00:10.1'  (string)

  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)

  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3038'

  info.linux.driver = 'uhci_hcd'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3038'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 12  (0xc)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 3  (0x3)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 12344  (0x3038)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 12344  (0x3038)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_0'

  info.linux.driver = 'usb'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3038'  (string)

  info.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb_device'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_0'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  linux.device_file = '/dev/bus/usb/002/001'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2'  (string)

  usb_device.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb_device.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb_device.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb_device.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb_device.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb_device.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2'  (string)

  usb_device.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb_device.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb_device.product = '1.1 root hub'  (string)

  usb_device.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb_device.serial = '0000:00:10.0'  (string)

  usb_device.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)

  usb_device.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb_device.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb_device.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_0_if0'

  info.linux.driver = 'hub'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_0'  (string)

  info.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_1d6b_1_0000_00_10_0_if0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'usb'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.bus_number = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb.can_wake_up = true  (bool)

  usb.configuration_value = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.device_class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.device_revision_bcd = 518  (0x206)  (int)

  usb.device_subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.class = 9  (0x9)  (int)

  usb.interface.number = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.interface.subclass = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.is_self_powered = true  (bool)

  usb.linux.device_number = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:10.0/usb2/2-0:1.0'  (string)

  usb.max_power = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  usb.num_configurations = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_interfaces = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.num_ports = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  usb.product = 'USB Hub Interface'  (string)

  usb.product_id = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  usb.serial = '0000:00:10.0'  (string)

  usb.speed = 12.0 (12) (double)

  usb.vendor = 'Linux Foundation'  (string)

  usb.vendor_id = 7531  (0x1d6b)  (int)

  usb.version = 1.1 (1.1) (double)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_571'

  info.linux.driver = 'pata_via'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_571'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.1'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 138  (0x8a)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.1'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT82C586A/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT823x/A/C PIPC Bus Master IDE'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 1393  (0x571)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product = 'VT82C586/B/VT82C686/A/B/VT8233/A/C/VT8235 PIPC Bus Master IDE'  (string)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 1393  (0x571)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_571_scsi_host_0'

  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)

  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_571'  (string)

  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_571_scsi_host_0'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.1/host5/scsi_host/host5'  (string)

  scsi_host.host = 5  (0x5)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_571_scsi_host'

  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)

  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_571'  (string)

  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_571_scsi_host'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.1/host4/scsi_host/host4'  (string)

  scsi_host.host = 4  (0x4)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3349'

  info.linux.driver = 'ahci'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer'  (string)

  info.product = 'VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3349'  (string)

  info.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'pci'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.0'  (string)

  pci.device_class = 1  (0x1)  (int)

  pci.device_protocol = 0  (0x0)  (int)

  pci.device_subclass = 4  (0x4)  (int)

  pci.linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.0'  (string)

  pci.product = 'VT8251 AHCI/SATA 4-Port Controller'  (string)

  pci.product_id = 13129  (0x3349)  (int)

  pci.subsys_product_id = 13129  (0x3349)  (int)

  pci.subsys_vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.subsys_vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

  pci.vendor = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'  (string)

  pci.vendor_id = 4358  (0x1106)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3349_scsi_host_2'

  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)

  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3349'  (string)

  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3349_scsi_host_2'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.0/host3/scsi_host/host3'  (string)

  scsi_host.host = 3  (0x3)  (int)

udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3349_scsi_host_1'

  info.capabilities = {'scsi_host'} (string list)

  info.category = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  info.parent = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3349'  (string)

  info.product = 'SCSI Host Adapter'  (string)

  info.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  info.udi = '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/pci_1106_3349_scsi_host_1'  (string)

  linux.hotplug_type = 2  (0x2)  (int)

  linux.subsystem = 'scsi_host'  (string)

  linux.sysfs_path = '/sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0f.0/host2/scsi_host/host2'  (string)

  scsi_host.host = 2  (0x2)  (

----------

## esteban_conde

He mirado el copy/paste que has puesto y he comparado con los resultados que obtengo en la salida que obtengo en mi maquina pero no veo nada que me oriente.

Prueba con el comando sensors-detect y dejate llevar es muy posible que averigues algo.

----------

## sag

Sesors-detect no me lo reconoce y solo me detecta el sensor de temperatura del procesador.

Ademas mirando la documentación del kernel, ese es modulo adecuado http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/hwmon/dme1737

Lo único que se me ocurre es volver a configurar el kernel desde cero y a ver que pasa, espero tener un rato mañana para ponerme con ello y con lo que pase te digo.

----------

## Txema

No tan rápido, mira esto primero: http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/FAQ/Chapter3#Mysensorshavestoppedworkinginkernel2.6.31

----------

## sag

Muchisimas gracias por la información.

He añadido al kernel el parámetro acpi_enforce_resources=lax ya funciona.

P.D. Te debo una cerveza.

```

localhost ~ # sensors

sch311x-isa-0a70

Adapter: ISA adapter

in0:          +0.00 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +3.32 V)  ALARM

Vcore:        +0.95 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +1.99 V)

+3.3V:        +3.34 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

+5V:          +5.06 V  (min =  +4.50 V, max =  +5.50 V)

+12V:        +12.48 V  (min = +10.81 V, max = +13.19 V)

3VSB:         +3.29 V  (min =  +2.97 V, max =  +3.63 V)

Vbat:         +3.17 V  (min =  +2.70 V, max =  +3.30 V)

fan1:           0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan2:        3169 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

fan3:           0 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

temp1:        +29.2 C  (low  = -127.0 C, high = +127.0 C)

SIO Temp:     +32.6 C  (low  = -127.0 C, high = +127.0 C)

temp3:        +31.5 C  (low  = -127.0 C, high = +127.0 C)

via_cputemp-isa-0000

Adapter: ISA adapter

Core 0:       +32.0 C

```

----------

## Txema

Ten en cuenta que no es una opción recomendable así que si algo empieza a actuar de forma extraña prueba a quitar esa opción  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

